# Glamour software?



## Nitecrush (May 13, 2011)

i was just curious if there is a software besides photoshop that would make it a lot quicker to edit glamour shots/ swimsuit shots.

Something like portrait professional but for the whole body

Note:i have not tried portrait pro so i dont know if its capable of doing more then just portraits.

thank you


----------



## ghache (May 13, 2011)

hurm, depends on what you do to your photos. 

if you want your glamour/bikini model to look flawless with thier perfect bodys in bikini's (im guessing this is what you want ). There is no quick way to do it. you will need photoshop and it will take time.


----------



## jaykilgore (May 13, 2011)

I'm a glamour photog and I use a filter named Imagenomic Portraiture. It's the best program I've found If you click the link that I've referenced you can put in the code CLUBSUPERSHOOT for a 20% discount!
It expires soon so I'd grab it while you can.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Naicidrac (May 21, 2011)

I will second what :jaykilgore" said.  Imagenomic's portraiture is excellent for a third party filter that is quick and easy.  We are all looking for a quick and easy answer.  I know I always am, but everywhere I turn to and think "I finally found the answer" all I find is a lot of time and hard work.  There is no substitute for time and hardwork.  To make a good glamour shot you must have the right light which is most important.  With all that being said the imagenomic portraiture filter is pretty sweet.  I also use the NIK plug ins which have a few glamour glows in them.  This DVD set is outstanding for glamour retouchers.  I must warn you that there is no secret.  He spends many hours using tools that you are already familiar with, i.e. clone stamp, healing brush, dodge, burn, etc....He does give some outstanding info on blending modes and basic work flow.  To sum it all up there is really not some secret shortcut.  Keep up the work and I would love to see some of your work.


----------

